# Getting into golf again....



## oneProducer (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Guys, new to the forum Just getting back into the game after a while off... starting to hit it better now, been working on a couple of things and I think it is all starting to come back to me! Shame it is near the end of the season in the UK tho


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...


----------

